# X-mas Miniature Exchange



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It is that time of year again. THe spirit of giving is in the air and it is time to help your fellow member build his army. If you would like to join PLEASE read ALL the rules.
And now a friendly message from the Heresy staff. 

Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._

*Please read the Rules!
What is the miniature exchange?:santa:*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement. I would also discourage people from sending the White Dwarf Ork Nob and Terminator as the gift because how would you feel about recieving these when someone got them for free.

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…


So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual troopers. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to so if they put that they are happy to recieve an assemble, painted model then you send it. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week and respond to any PM's sent to you.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.:security:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please send me a PM with the following information. I am going to try the pm method to make it more of surprise when the package shows up and who is sending it. 

*Username – Mailing address – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, your mailing address where you want recieve your mini's this information will be forwarded only to your Santa*.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka 
123 Choppa *st*. 
Ork town,USA 

Shipping:-anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect, what system you collect as well as things you may already have a ton of and things you need or mini's you are interested in obtaining in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Sign up starts NOW!
Nov. 01 – list closes
Nov. 03– folks can start shipping
January 01– all participants should have shipped their minis


How do you assign santas?
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes and PM peopel in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. 
*IMPORTANT:*
Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in. Blood Angels or Chaos Daemons.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im in  models will be from my personal collection

empire or orks


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Yey an other miniature exchange count me in again.
i use warriors of chaos with a tzeentch theme and skaven of the clan skryre(means lots of warmachines for those unfamiliar with skaven)


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Whoooah! Lets do this! 

Dark Eldar is my current flavor.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Im in for Space Wolves


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Just remember guys and girls until I recieve a PM with where you are willing to ship and the address you want minitures shipped to or *YOU ARE NOT IN THE EXCHANGE!!!:nono:*

So B&k, Intereovivo and Lord Sven Kittyclaws I need that information PMed to me before Nov. 1

It is in the rules and I found this eliminates the people that say they are in and then disappear.

thank you all that have signed up so far. :drinks:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Boo ya bitches- translation: I'm in :grin:


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Count me in please, (space marines) PM sent


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in. SWs to the core, but the new DE might sway me.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry Morfang, PM sent!


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey morfang, PM sent; Is that all ok?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Im in. 

I play Chaos for 40K just be creative!

Chaosftw


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

WARBAGAL!!

ie YES!!

Love Templars and Dark Eldar(ohhhhh shiny )

But really, surprise me, its christmas!!

Oh and I love creative/random/story stuff!!

Have fun!

Mendark

EDIT:
Oh and I don't care which system either! If you're a square-baser or a skirmisher, go right ahead!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll play! 
BA/Chaos would be awsome... 
Lookin forard to sending out what y'all want! :wink:


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in. Feeling very festive today 

So I play Black Templars, Thousand Sons, Bretonnians, Vampire Counts and my wife and I share a Tomb Kings army. That oughta make things pretty easy for whoever gets stuck with me :laugh:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

unixknight said:


> I'm in. Feeling very festive today
> 
> So I play Black Templars, Thousand Sons, Bretonnians, Vampire Counts and my wife :laugh:


Thats as far as I got and had a small mental melt down wondering why you posted that... but you didn't so good show.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm definitely in, and I could really use some Skaven. ^_^


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> Thats as far as I got and had a small mental melt down wondering why you posted that... but you didn't so good show.


LOL Yeah I guess I could have worded that better


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

WoW I nearly missed this, I would defo be up for this again.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Talos said:


> WoW I nearly missed this, I would defo be up for this again.


 
I was wondering if you were going to get in this one. 


Okay everyone last couple of days to sign up and then the list is *closed !!!*


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Can I pull out; Recently sold the only stuff I was willing to trade! Sorry. :3


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

ROT said:


> Can I pull out; Recently sold the only stuff I was willing to trade! Sorry. :3


Not a problem sorry you can't be in they are fun to participate in.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah; I wanted to. But I kinda.. accidently.. sold everything. :laugh:

I have like 14 CSM and 8 Khorne Berserkers i wouldn't be gutted to lose; But I'm not sure anyone would be 'happy' to receive them. :laugh:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I know your only 16 but surely you could afford the £15 to send someone a model or 2 from Wayland? That's what I did for the Summer Exchange and what I'll be doing for this one.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Nah Baron; :\ I owe my dad £50 for Sum 41 last night; and now I'm regularly going out again. This month I'm not buying myself any warhammer - Which just cripples me to think 
Lemme have a think about it; Hopefully I can just skip 1 night out, for warhammer's sake.

Hold that thought.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Last Day to Sign UP. So if you want in send me a PM and then wait for the fun to begin.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm going to re-confirm my joining; I realised I could send the item around christmas. :biggrin: - Would give me time to save up to buy someone a nice christmas gift. 

Put me back on the list, Dakka. I can't miss this- Where's my christmas spirit! :biggrin:

**Dances**


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

ROT said:


> Nah Baron; : I owe my dad £50 for Sum 41 last night; and now I'm regularly going out again. This month I'm not buying myself any warhammer - Which just cripples me to think
> Lemme have a think about it; Hopefully I can just skip 1 night out, for warhammer's sake.
> 
> Hold that thought.


You know... being that low on cash perhaps you should hold off on purchasing for a while. spending everything and anything you have on minis might not be the best choice..

Chaosftw


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Don't worry. :laugh:

You don't have to lecture me on finance; I get money per month as child benefits; which is literally supposed to buy me toys; It's completely different to other forms of benefits.

And I havn't bought minis in a while; Been to 2 gigs in 5 days, One in london (Came to £45, ticket and train fares) and one in scotland, which came to £60+ on trainfares and ticket.

It's not like I'm a complete financial moron; Just had some once in a lifetime things pop up, twice in a week. :biggrin:

Cheers for your concern. :wink:


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Last day to join? Looks like I picked a good day to check heresy randomly. Unless it's already the first in the UK, which I believe it is. 

Hmm, well I sent a PM in either case.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

*Gift List*

I decided to try something different this year that will hopefully make things easier on everyone. I divided the list into continents where people are located to keep the shipping cost down for everyone since the econmy sucks right now. I hope this will not lessen the joy and excitment any for all those involved.

*Australia*
High Marshall Mendark ships to Azwraith
Azwraith ships to High Marshall Mendark
*Europe*
Khorne's Fist ships to Cain the Betrayer
Cain the Betrayer ships to Zodd
Zodd ships to Jimmygunn
Jimmygunn ships to ROT
ROT ships to Baron Spikey
Baron Spikey ships to BitsandKits
BItsandKits ships to Talos
Talos ships to Khorne's Fist
*North America*
Interovivo ships to ChaosFTW
ChoasFTW ships to Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Lord Sven Kittyclaw ships to Gigantor
Gigantor ships to R3con
R3con ships to Mynameisgrax
Mynameisgrax ships to Medic Marine
Medic Marine ships to Morfangdakka
Morfangdakka ships to Ascendant
Ascendant ships to Unixknight
Unixknight ships to Gen.ahab
Gen.ahad ships to Inteovivo

Okay there are all the assignments and the giftes so I hope this works for everyone and if there are any problems let me know. We will get it sorted out. If you like or do not like this new system let me know.

Take care and have a good gift giving season.:drinks:


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Keep an eye out ChaosFTW, should be getting there in 5-10 days.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

IntereoVivo said:


> Keep an eye out ChaosFTW, should be getting there in 5-10 days.


Already? Really? is this not a Christmas exchange? lol I figured we would not be sending until a little closer to Christmas....

I best send off mine then lol

Chaosftw


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I shant be sending mine off until about Dec 10th - Don't want Mr. Spikey to get his present TOO early. :biggrin:
Oh and Baron; I figured out what I'm getting you.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> Already? Really? is this not a Christmas exchange? lol I figured we would not be sending until a little closer to Christmas....
> 
> I best send off mine then lol
> 
> Chaosftw



:biggrin: Never said you had to open it :biggrin:

I just wanted to get mine out as I have a tendency to forget.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Ascendant and his lads best be on da look out for da rok has been loaded with care and fired off in youz direction. So get your best spoting grot on it. 

Hope you enjoy da gift from

Morfangdakka's Big Stompa Mob


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Khorne's Fist your space wolves have been approved for reinforcements. Adepts from Mars will be making there way to you shortly.
Purge the Xenos


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Talos said:


> Khorne's Fist your space wolves have been approved for reinforcements. Adepts from Mars will be making there way to you shortly.
> Purge the Xenos


Looking forward to it.:clapping:k:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

IntereoVivo, your evil space elves will be in the mail by monday, tuesday at the latest.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> IntereoVivo, your evil space elves will be in the mail by monday, tuesday at the latest.


Thanks. Can't wait. 

ChaosFTW, have you gotten them yet?


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Chapter Master Gunn and The Stray Wolves aboard The Sanctury may better be ready for some brothers of arms seeking refuge soon.

Looking forward to see them getting the jimmy gunn "treatment"

Regards Zodd.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

High Marshell Mandrake

Your Black Templar forces will be recieving Land Raider Crusader support in the next cycle.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Cain the Betrayer, there's a help on the way for your tzeentchian schemes. Hopefully you'll have it by Monday.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Morfang! The ladz you sent arrived at my house, with only one small hangup. I am back at school! So I am having the unopened parcel mailed once more, and I should receive them and post pics in a couple days. I just can't stand the anticipation of not knowing!


Unixknight, should be roughly a week until you receive a package.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

This is ROT confirming his package has been dispatched - should reach it's destination before X-mas (Blood 'Adverse weather conditions')

Happy X-mas All.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Ascendant said:


> Morfang! The ladz you sent arrived at my house, with only one small hangup. I am back at school! So I am having the unopened parcel mailed once more, and I should receive them and post pics in a couple days. I just can't stand the anticipation of not knowing!


 
I think you will like it. Of course I think your parents should have been evil and made you wait until winter break to come back home and open the gift. :santa:


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Aha, I was contemplating keeping it until December 20th - in an attempt for Baron's to arrive on the 24th! :biggrin:

But then I bailed on that idea, I'll just have to trust Baron to be a good boy; and keep it under the tree! :biggrin:


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

RED HEAD ROT. The warriors are coming out to play.
I got a bit held up posting them but there in the post 1st class right now, so should be with you in the morning or Monday.

And ZODD your a legend mate thank's for the reinforcements.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> And ZODD your a legend mate thank's for the reinforcements.


Good, the wolves found their way through the white warp vortex of your quadrant .

Happy kit-bashing :grin:

Regards Zodd.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh wicked mate; Cheers. :biggrin:

Rep coming your way!! thank you very much. :biggrin: - Damn; Love syndrome - I'll get you when I can. :biggrin:

Happy X-Mas Heresy!!

EDIT: Has been received. :biggrin:


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> I think you will like it. Of course I think your parents should have been evil and made you wait until winter break to come back home and open the gift. :santa:


Well I'm glad they didnt, I need as much time to model and play as possible before my mandatory 6 month 40k break. I'm going to study abroad in Amsterdam this spring!

So yeah, I'll be tearing into that package as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

ROT said:


> EDIT: Has been received. :biggrin:


Have fun painting them. :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ascendant said:


> Well I'm glad they didnt, I need as much time to model and play as possible before my mandatory 6 month 40k break. I'm going to study abroad in Amsterdam this spring!


There's a GW in Amsterdam, I've been in it. You don't need to take a break from it.:so_happy:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Who's the greatest santa there is? Why it's R3con, of course!

To my utter disbelief, he sent me not one, but TWO Ogre Kingdom Tyrants! I've been using a makeshift converted one for my army, but these guys are far more awesome! I'll give the first a thundermace and make the second into my BSB Bruiser.

I cannot thank him enough! Happy holidays!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Ascendant
> Well I'm glad they didnt, I need as much time to model and play as possible before my mandatory 6 month 40k break. I'm going to study abroad in Amsterdam this spring!
> 
> ...


Same here altrough you should go to Zwolle for a game becuase we have more tables over here and sometimes a tournement. if you ever want to come send me a pm because you need to find someone to game against trough a forum.


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Who's the greatest santa there is? Why it's R3con, of course!
> 
> To my utter disbelief, he sent me not one, but TWO Ogre Kingdom Tyrants! I've been using a makeshift converted one for my army, but these guys are far more awesome! I'll give the first a thundermace and make the second into my BSB Bruiser.
> 
> I cannot thank him enough! Happy holidays!


Funnily enough umm your two space wolves are sitting on my cutting board getting ready to mail....lmao.

So I didnt mail you the ogre kingdom tyrants....and now I'm confused because I rechecked my list and your defiantly the guy I'm supposed to send to.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

:shok:


Wow. Just wow Morfang. I ask for any ol' Orks and I get... A STOMPA??

You have made this budding big mek a very happy Ork indeed. I love this model, but I would never buy myself one cause it's so daunting... But now? I simply must make it the very best lil gargant it can be. Best gift ever!

Looks like my parents are up against some pretty stiff competition this xmas. :laugh:

I feel like this kid 







And to Cain and Khorne's Fist, rest assured I will try to visit the GW stores there as much as I can, but no way am I trusting my models to a trans-atlantic flight and months of student dorms and travel. Thus I will be a 40k player for hire. A man with no models, and no place to call home. :security:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

R3con said:


> Funnily enough umm your two space wolves are sitting on my cutting board getting ready to mail....lmao.
> 
> So I didnt mail you the ogre kingdom tyrants....and now I'm confused because I rechecked my list and your defiantly the guy I'm supposed to send to.


Say whut?!!! Then...who the heck sent me these Tyrants?!

I assumed it was you because you said it'd arrive Monday, and they arrived Monday. I now assume you meant 'next' monday, which makes a lot more sense, considering.

I have to recheck the shipping invoice when I get home, but they were sent directly from Games Workshop, and I remember the original 'billing' address was in Ontario.

I am part of another secret santa, but it's a more informal non-Warhammer one. This is weird. Is my other secret santa stalking me online, to see my other hobbies? I didn't happen to somehow get entered into this twice did I? 

I'll do some research and get back to everyone.

(Oh, and I'm sure R3con is indeed the greatest santa ever, regardless of circumstances ^_^)


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay! It did turn out to be the other secret santa. The guy just happened to know I play Ogres, and didn't mark the package to let me know which secret santa it was from.

So I have not yet received your items, but I look forward to them soon. ^_^


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Just trundled down stairs for my hourly cup of tea and what should be waiting for me? A package! How delightful.

I opened it and at first I was disappointed because it was a Space Marine Combat Squad (not the clip together 3-man box) then it occured to me after a moment of dwelling on the gift that it was *exactly* what I need. 

So thank you Nick, most kind :biggrin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Ascendant said:


> :shok:
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow Morfang. I ask for any ol' Orks and I get... A STOMPA??
> ...


Well Morfangdakka's Big Stompa Mob is always willing to help a young mek out. Glad you liked it and hope you have fun with it. Just put a little blue on it as a nod to this old deathskull. Your parents should be able to top that :grin:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

They arived today khornes fist thanks for the TZeentch lord on disc. bloody mail man strike making the package come 5 days later than hoped.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

cain the betrayer said:


> They arived today khornes fist thanks for the TZeentch lord on disc. bloody mail man strike making the package come 5 days later than hoped.


Good to know it got there in the end. Hope you find a place for it in your army.:victory:


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Getting home after a long day's work what do I find? A perfect set to top off my 1850 Dark Eldar army! Three Inccubi (bumping me to eight total) and an Archon (giving me my second) from gen.ahab. Thanks bud, you saved me a bunch. I immediately put them on their bases and ran off to smash a friend's tyranid force. 

Thanks again bud.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Morfangdakka, you are my freaking hero. Last thing I thought would land on my door step was Sang guard. You package ships tomorrow, hope it meets your satisfaction. Thanks again and Happy X-mas.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Would like to give a massive thank you to Bits and Kits. Opened my package today to find Lord Zhufor !
Thanks Bits and Kits this is just what I needed, really cant wait to start painting him.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Talos, got my package today. Thanks for the LS Storm. I have a few ideas for how I can work it into my army.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Ascendant said:


> Unixknight, should be roughly a week until you receive a package.


Hey got it last week alright, (as you know from my PM) and I have already begun the process of converting the Tactical Squad into a unit of Chaos Space Marines using goodies from my bitz box! Will post pics soon.

Thanks so much!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Medic Marine said:


> Morfangdakka, you are my freaking hero. Last thing I thought would land on my door step was Sang guard. You package ships tomorrow, hope it meets your satisfaction. Thanks again and Happy X-mas.


 
It wasn't me that sent the Sang guard that was your santa. I got your present today more Legion of the damned to add to my army. I have enough now to almost make an entire army. Thanks Medic Marine


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Talos said:


> Would like to give a massive thank you to Bits and Kits. Opened my package today to find Lord Zhufor !
> Thanks Bits and Kits this is just what I needed, really cant wait to start painting him.


Glad you like him, hes a fecking awesome kit, though i have to admit he got trumped by Huron. post some pictures when you get him finished!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I was suprised by how many pieces Lord Zhurfor was. I have started to clean him up and get him ready for priming. Thinking of going Pre-HH World eaters colours on him so white and blue. 
Huron is a awesome model but still prefer Lord Zhurfor to him, he just oozes evil.
Going to mount him on one of these bases. Had them for ages now and never used them.
http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=812#i/podstawki_round/big/chaos_base_01.jpg


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Talos said:


> I was suprised by how many pieces Lord Zhurfor was. I have started to clean him up and get him ready for priming. Thinking of going Pre-HH World eaters colours on him so white and blue.
> Huron is a awesome model but still prefer Lord Zhurfor to him, he just oozes evil.
> Going to mount him on one of these bases. Had them for ages now and never used them.
> http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=812#i/podstawki_round/big/chaos_base_01.jpg


Nice bases, i always wondered why all the dudes were naked before they were slaughtered, makes it a bit more macabre i guess lol .


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Nice bases, i always wondered why all the dudes were naked before they were slaughtered, makes it a bit more macabre i guess lol .


Well we wouldn't want to get blood on our new uniform/armor now would we? :biggrin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay final week for everyone that has not shipped to get their stuff in the mail and off to their giftees.

I hope everyone is having a great time and have a happy new year.

MOrf


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

After many long nights, I am finally back on my battle barge! 

I have received my LRC from Azwraith, and I must say, it is a VERY welcome addition for my forces, I've got 3 beauties now!! 

And for you Azwraith, I send 3 classic bad moon mega nobs, ready for some serious crushin, hope you received them!!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll post mine today sorry it took so long i didn't go to a shop which sells GW stuff until some time after i expected and combined with my lazyness and removal of the nearest mailbox.unish:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

got a package today havent had a change to open yet .. but im sure its my mega nobz.. cant wait to crack it open.. perhaps i might paint them for tha january challange


----------

